# Irish Team Names...help?



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Our chapter of the United States Pony Club is putting on a Quiz rally the week before St. Paddy's Day and we need team names that have to do with Ireland. They have to be wholesome...no beer or alcohol. Any ideas?
The competitors run from age 7 thru 22. 
Here's what I have so far:
Kilkenny Kids
The Limericks
Tipperary Trio
The Dubliners
Galway Girls
County Clares
County Corks
The Tara's
Londonderry Ladies
Donegals
County Kerrys

I need to get this done and I've run dry. The "county" ones sound kind of boring. 
The littlest kids teams are named for Irish pony breeds:
Kerry Bog Ponies
Connemaras
Irish Cobs


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

No "Shamrocks"?

And what about the "Potato Ponies"...


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

We're trying to incorporate Irish county or city/town names.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Sorry, I can't help with those. Sounds like an interesting project, but I must admit complete ignorance on the subject


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

(The) Blarney bunch
(The) Dingle bayers

OK, stop me me now.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

vicki in NW OH said:


> (The) Blarney bunch


Perfect!!!!


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

The Patty O'furnitures?


Macrooms of doom
Lough Lee Lads
Tullamore Stories


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Kilkenny Kickers
Dublin Darlings
Waterford Whinnies
Belfast Heart Breakers
O'Leary cows ? 
The Shaunessy Sass


----------



## MushCreek (Jan 7, 2008)

Banshees?


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

Bantry Bay Bunch

Dublin Daredevils

Molly Malones

Emerald Isle Elites

Fightin' Irish

Shalimars

Innisfrees

Bally Shannons

Wild Irish Roses

Irish Sea Horses (snicker)


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Corkers
Blarney stoners
Slancha (not spelled correctly)
O'Bama


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks everyone! I'll print these and take them to the meeting today.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

how about
the kerry blue's (kind of terrier)
the brian boru's (after the last high king of ireland)
the mick collins's (hero of independance)
the saint brendans (ancient priest who alledgedly brought christianity to N America 500 + years before columbus)
the brans (after a wolfhound belonging to a mythological hero Cuculain I think)
the sidhe ("fairie" who interacted w/ the irish in both war & lust)
the hibernians (ancient name for irish)
ulster royalists


----------

